# Security Kill Switch?



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi all,

Anyone DIY fitted a security kill switch to their TT to disable the fuel pump or ignition sequence?

Been reading more and more about the weaknesses in the OBD port allowing thieves to start cars like the TT with keyless ignition just by breaking the window and plugging in a device into the OBD port.

Wondering what members have done to prevent this or are unaware of it?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, OBD port lock. Expensive though 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/security-devic ... +connector

Hoggy


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Or an SPS switch from Revo as a part of a remap.
http://www.revotechnik.com/product-deta ... gineid=259


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

A Battery isolator switch with a fused bypass is a cheap option but you will need to go in the boot to operate it.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I think the price of port locks has increased faster than the increase in the ports vulnerability to some theft methods.

A couple of alternatives include re-locating the port, hiding it within the dash trim and blanking the opening and fitting a hidden switch into one or more of the wires going to the port or a single multi-pole switch.

Or you could get/make some stickers for the windows that say, "OBD port disabled".


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

90TJM said:


> A Battery isolator switch with a fused bypass is a cheap option but you will need to go in the boot to operate it.


There are many remote operated isolator switches available too; many for the marine market, some for cars. 
http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/motorspor ... ion-switch

Remember that the switch will need a resistor that is put in circuit when the main switch is opened to protect the alternator if the main switch is operated with the engine running.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've done it a few times in the past in the days when cars didn't have alarms or immobilisers. A simple hidden switch which interrupted the ignition circuit.








Could also be used to interrupt the fuel pump circuit.
However wiring looms in modern cars are much harder to get at and circuits more complex and are monitored so you can't always be sure of what unexpected side effect may result from messing with it.
An easy place to get at the ignition circuit would be at the fuse box but the easier it is for you to install the easier it is for thieves to find and overcome it. :? 
You would also want to site the switch in a hidden location but one which is readily accessible for you to use each time.
Might be worth a shot though for the price of a couple of quid and bit of thrutching around. :lol:


----------



## Tom Tim Smith (Oct 3, 2021)

ZephyR2 said:


> I've done it a few times in the past in the days when cars didn't have alarms or immobilisers. A simple hidden switch which interrupted the ignition circuit.
> View attachment 325137
> 
> Could also be used to interrupt the fuel pump circuit.
> ...





sukrw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone DIY fitted a security kill switch to their TT to disable the fuel pump or ignition sequence?
> 
> ...


I really think it's too dangerous to fit a switch or isolator to a live system if the switch fails in a fuel circuit or ignition circuit especialy a remote controlled one you could be in big trouble especially on smart motorways, isolating the starter circuit makes more sense , this an old post but in 2021 car crime has mushroomed and easy steal audis are a target


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

bit expensive, but my preferred one


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> bit expensive, but my preferred one


That. Disables OBD port.


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

MrOCD said:


> That. Disables OBD port.


Are you sure? I've got one fitted and my obd port works as normal


----------



## Pat 36059 (Aug 9, 2015)

Autiwatch Ghost 2, Fantastic peace of mind


----------

